# desde + lugar



## Marian_trad

Hola!!

una pregunta de gramática, desde + un lugar siempre es "de"???
Quiero traducir una frase que dice: "desde el pequeño pueblo donde vivían se marcharon a...", puedo decir: "du petit village où ils habitaient...."???

gracias
Marian


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Tu peux dire aussi:

Dès le petit village....


----------



## shelmiket

desde: depuis, dès
 en este caso creo que es con depuis "depuis le petit village où...."
escribe la frase completa porque creo que se´ri mejor darle la vuelta para traducirla. "se marcharon a...desde el pequeño pueblo donde vivían"


----------



## Marian_trad

"desde un pequeño pueblo de Sevilla, se marcharon a Jerez"


----------



## Maurice92

marcoszorrilla said:


> Tu peux dire aussi:
> 
> Dès le petit village....



Non. Il faut dire  : depuis le petit village ....


----------



## shelmiket

"Dès" est d'emploi plus restreint, s'emploie uniquement dans un sens temporel (sauf dans la locution adverdiale "dès lors", qui a bien un sens temporel [= à partir de ce moment], mais aussi, par extension, un sens logique, exactement comme l'expression "à partir de là", dont elle est synonyme). Emploi le plus fréquent "dès" : dans la locution conjonctive "dès que...". 
Employé comme préposition, "dès" introduit un substantif complément de temps : dès le matin, dès l'aube (à l'heure où blanchit la campagne). On trouve aussi, dans la langue littéraire, "dès avant" ou, comme vous l'avez dit, "dès longtemps". Ces dernières expressions n'appartiennent pas au français oral ou relâché, elles relèvent d'une langue écrite et soignée.

On peut utiliser depuis dans un sens de lieu :

Depuis le pont, on voit mieux les bateaux.
Il m'a écrit depuis son hôtel.

He encontrado eso por internet, aclara bastante bien los usos de dès (temporal) y depuis (Espacial)


----------



## Thrillseeka

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
¿Cómo se diría en francés "*desde el cielo*"? ?Y "*desde el aire*"?


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Vu du ciel ???


----------



## lpfr

Creo que después de más de 120 mensajes ya debes saber que siempre hay que dar la frase completa y su contexto. Es la única manera de traducir algo correctamente.


----------



## nicduf

hola,
decimos en frances " du haut du ciel"

suite

Depende del contexto


----------



## spider69

vu du ciel o vue aerienne


----------



## magui_661

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola a todos quisiera una pequeña ayuda estoy traduciendo unas cosas en el trabajo y necesito saber como se puede decir esta frase

Gestione sus inmuebles y agenda desde cualquier lugar
gerez vos immeubles et agenda depuis tout lieu????
Gracias


----------



## magui_661

Lo que puse yo es: gerez vos immeubles et agenda depuis tout lieu

Pero no suena bien,


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Desde cualquier lugar: *où que vous soyez...*


----------



## Helenpb

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Salut à tous:

Je veux savoir si cette phrase est correcte:

"Aquí, la primera foto que tomé desde la ventana del apartamento de Anna"

Ici, la première photo que j'ai fait de la frenêtre ou appartement de Anna. 

Merci


----------



## Erika_07

Ici, la première photo que j'ai fait _depuis?_ la fenêtre (no frenêtre)_  de l'_ appartement _d' Anna._

No es toy del todo segura de la que lleva interrogación. De lo demás bastante seguro.


----------



## Atukase

Ici, (ou voici) la première photo que j'ai prise depuis la fenêtre de l'appartement d'Anna


----------



## Helenpb

Merci beaucoup Erika 07 et Atukase!!!


----------



## Atukase

Hoy por ti, mañana por mi...


----------



## Tina.Irun

Ici, la première photo que j'ai fait*e *_depuis_ la fenêtre _de l'_appartement _d'Anna._

La expresión es: * "prendre* en photo".

es "*faite/prise*" ya que el verbo se declina con "photo" (femenino). Regla:
_"Le participe passé conjugué avec l'__auxiliaire__ "*avoir*" s'accorde *en genre et en nombre avec le *__complément d'objet direct_* (COD), si celui-ci est placé avant"*


----------



## Helenpb

D'accord Tina! je préfère "prise" aussi.

Merci


----------



## mai512

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Bonjour!
quiero decir "ella le gritó desde la puerta...", ¿sería "depuis la porte"/ "dans la porte"...?
Merci beaucoup! 

¿Podría ser: *"De la porte* elle lui a crié..."?
Muchas gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjur,

- _Depuis _o _de_...
Ver este hilo:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=152619

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## plumilla

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola: 
Me gustaría saber si las 3 frases en francés son correctas o si se utilizan normalmente. 

"Te escribo esta postal desde Toulouse"

Je t´écris cette carte postale *de* Toulouse. 
Je t´écris cette carte postale *depuis* Toulouse. 
Je t´ecris cette carte postale *dès* Toulouse. 

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Cenimurcia

la primera es la que mejor suena, la segunda es correcta, la tercera NOOOOOO


----------



## Spanglofrancophone

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola a todos, 

estoy tratando de traducir la frase siguiente al francés pero me cuesta mucho traducir la primera parte...

Desde la butaquita de mimbre del cuarto de los peces donde me senté escuchaba a ratos la conversación que tenía lugar en la sala.

aqui mi intento:

Du fauteuil en osier de la pièce des poissons ou des fois je pouvais écouter la conversation qui se passait dans la salle. 

je ne sais pas si je l'ai bien traduite

graçias a todos

__________
Indicar la fuente es *obligatorio* (norma 4)
Miguel Delibes - La sombra del ciprés es alargada
Paquita (mod)


----------



## fredinmad

Hola,
"Du fauteuil" es correcto, pero me parece que se entiende mejor "Depuis le fauteuil".


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Desgraciadamente, no podemos hacer este tipo de revisión/corrección.
Te escribo por mensaje privado mi propuesta.
 Un saludo.


----------



## jaruvilla

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Buenos días a todos. Estoy intentando definir a lo que se dedica la empresa para la que trabajo para incluirla en una feria de muestras francesa, del siguiente modo: 
*Fabricante de maquinaria para la limpieza vertical en altura desde el suelo y con agua pura. *
Aclaraciones: desde el suelo, se refiere a que se trabaja con pértigas, por lo tanto el operario puede trabajar desde el suelo (sin utilizar grúas o andamios). 
Y "con agua pura" porque la maquinaria filtra el agua a través de varios procesos hasta dejarla casi pura.
Mi traducción: *Fabricant de machinerie pour la propreté vertical en hauteur des du sol et avec de l’eau pure.*
 Seguro que se puede mejorar mucho, pero mi duda principal es la preposición "desde el suelo".
Cualquier comentario será bien recibido.
Gracias a todos de antemano.
Saludos.


----------



## 28Ro

Buenos días,
A ver si me podéis ayudar. Necesito traducir al francés la siguiente frase:
"Desde su estudio de Barcelona, el diseñador XX realiza proyectos..."

¿que os parece esto?
De son étude en Barcelona, le dessinateur XX développe des projects..."

MUCHÍSIMAS GRACIAS


----------



## chlapec

Está bien. Personalmente, diría "_dans_ son..."


----------



## Gévy

Hola Ro:

Bienvenue parmi nous !

De son étude à Barcelone...

"Dans", Chlapec, donnerait une nuance différente puisque tu supprimes l'idée d'exécution à distance.  Comme on n'a pas le contexte, on ne sait pas non plus si "étude" et "dessinateur" sont les termes qui conviennent, mais ce n'est pas le sujet de ce fil.

 ¿Project? (c'est anglais, ça)

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## 28Ro

Muchísimas gracias a ambos. Creo que traduciré por "Dès son étude..."


----------



## Gévy

28Ro said:


> Creo que traduciré por "Dès son étude..."



Hola:

Entonces vuelve a leer el hilo, por fa. "Dès" es justamente la traducción incorrecta.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## jprr

28Ro said:


> Muchísimas gracias a ambos. Creo que traduciré por "*Dès* son étude..."


No puede traducirse así, ya que "dès"  no remite al espacio, sino al tiempo.

"De" como bien dice Gévy, tal vez en el contexto (¿?) "Depuis"


----------



## Mariquilla81

Buenas noches,

No me queda muy claro cuándo tenemos que emplear "DEPUIS" y "DE" para indicar lugar. EN los mensajes anteriores, he leído que se dice: FAIRE UNE PHOTO DEPUIS LA FENÊTRE, sin embargo, creo recordar haber encontrado ejemplos donde se dice " De la fenêtre de l´hôtel, on voyait la mer". ¿Sería incorrecto??

¿Y en los siguientes ejemplos, qué frase es la correcta?

- De l´Église jusqu´au cimetière, il faut 5 minutes.
- Depuis l´église jusqu´au cimetière...

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Thieum McCloud

Ambas son correctas. Pero con _depuis_, no es posible omitir _jusque_ en esta frase

De l'église au cimetière... 
De l'église jusqu'au cimetière  
Depuis l'église jusqu'au cimetière  
Depuis l'église au cimetière


----------

